# Large belly button...



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

My pup has an abnormally large belly button. It sticks out probably about a quarter inch off her stomach, and I was just wondering if I should be concerned about it and if anyone has experienced this with a dog/pup. Will it just remain an 'outie' like it does in people?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

It's called an umbilical hernia. Sometimes these are genetic, often they are caused by the dam being overzealous when she cuts the umbilical cord and causing a slight tear in the abdominal wall.

Sometimes the hernias are large and the abdominal walls don't heal completely on their own, allowing the intestines do drop outside the abdomen. In those cases, surgery is needed to repair the hernia. But that's pretty rare. I'd say 99% of umbilical hernias heal on their own. Though often a small fatty deposit falls outside through the hole in the abdominal wall and when the hernia closes up that glob of fat is trapped between the abdominal wall and the skin, giving the pup an "outie".


----------

